
What tech/software resources would you recommend for a non-technical founder? - amarghose
I&#x27;ve run a SaaS company for far too long without a good understanding of the technical side of things. I&#x27;m looking to catch up on that and develop an understanding of how things are structured and what&#x27;s possible from our tech team.<p>I&#x27;m not necessarily looking to actually code anything myself (at least for our company) but while doing research before posting this I found some intro stuff that had me doing basic things in a few minutes that was kinda fun.<p>This article, for example, gave me a better understanding of how everything is organized: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;viniciusvacanti.com&#x2F;2010&#x2F;11&#x2F;01&#x2F;6-things-you-need-to-learn-to-build-your-own-prototype&#x2F;<p>Thanks!
======
alfredallan
Please don't misunderstand when I say this: your own tech team is best
positioned to help you with this. Be humble/open throughout the whole process.
Maybe start with the junior most dev and move on/up. Pretend you're a noob
tech intern. It is up to you how deep you want to go based on what you learn
from them, you can always ask for books/articles to educate yourself better on
specific areas.

~~~
amarghose
Thank you, this is really good advice I hadn't really considered

------
amarghose
In case it helps our SaaS is built with Rails

